# Cabinet Jacks



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

You only have to use it once to get hooked. Unlike festool, you only need one.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

wnc viking said:


> Everyone. Would. Like to have a laborer. Like that


But I've never met any like that which is why we got a lift instead. :laughing:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Gary H said:


> You only have to use it once to get hooked. Unlike festool, you only need one.


I think we're wearing them down, Gary. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok I get the gang thing. That is a good idea.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

That I why I work. Alone. When ever I can


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

wnc viking said:


> That I why I work. Alone. When ever I can


No comp, no wages to pay out, and more cash in your hand at the end of the job to buy tools.:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Ok I get the gang thing. That is a good idea.


Why screw one box at a time when you screw a bunch of boxes at a time


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So nobodys used these








http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2010/07/02/super-wicked-awesome-cabinet-jacks/








So look like I'm gonna build a set and see:whistling


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

That is the first time I ever seen them. You found that on this is Carpentry? The only problem I have is reaching over the lower cabinet to set the uppers. It puts may back in a awkward position.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Gary H said:


> That is the first time I ever seen them. You found that on this is Carpentry? The only problem I have is reaching over the lower cabinet to set the uppers. It puts may back in a awkward position.


I hate setting base cabinets before uppers. You run the risk of bumping into them & even if you're wearing a vest instead of bags, you can still damage them. Plus, it's a much further reach into the tops of the uppers to drive screws when you're that extra foot away.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why screw one box at a time when you screw a bunch of boxes at a time


I am trying to stay on topic but my mind really wants to go south with that comment.:whistling


----------

